# Train tickets to ADA Event at TGM - Heeeelp



## LondonDragon (30 Nov 2008)

Anyone know a good site for cheap train tickets? Trying to find tickets for the ADA event at TGM but all I am getting are silly prices.

I have tried:
www.raileasy.co.uk
www.thetrainline.com
www.buytickets.virgintrains.co.uk

Guess its too close to the travelling date, and looks like I can only get there around 11am, to get there for 10am I need to leave at 1:25am and change 4 times!!

Better still if anyone is driving there from London or comes past London I would rather give them the cash for pretol.

Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Dec 2008)

Looks like I will be saving the Â£115 and buy myself a new shrimp tank 
Shame TGM is far way, we need a franchise branch down south


----------



## Thomas McMillan (1 Dec 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looks like I will be saving the Â£115 and buy myself a new shrimp tank
> Shame TGM is far way, we need a franchise branch down south



Agreed!


----------



## Garuf (1 Dec 2008)

Call up and ask what the very cheapest is they can do, I got a return to edinburgh for Â£29.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Dec 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Call up and ask what the very cheapest is they can do, I got a return to edinburgh for Â£29.


Problem also is time to get there, direct train gets there at 11am if there are any delays I am stuffed.
To get there at 10am I need to take the 1:25am train and change 4 times!


----------



## Garuf (1 Dec 2008)

Then be an hour late? I'm sure the pace will be pretty leisurely, and you won't miss too much, if it opens at 10 then they're not going to start scaping as people are walking in the door.   

Email the green machine boys and see what they say, I'm certain an hour wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Dec 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Then be an hour late? I'm sure the pace will be pretty leisurely, and you won't miss too much, if it opens at 10 then they're not going to start scaping as people are walking in the door.
> Email the green machine boys and see what they say, I'm certain an hour wouldn't be too bad.


They say around 12 to start, so if all goes well shouldn't be bad, prices were a lot cheaper when i checker a couple of months ago, Â£24 was the cheapest. I will see the next couple of days and then decide.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Dec 2008)

Hey mate.  Thought about catching the train to somewhere more central and hitching a lift with someone else (if anyone can)?

Just checked on The Train line for tickets to Birmingham (see my previous PM).  I don't know where abouts you'd be leaving from, so assumed London Euston as departure station...  Managed to find tickets for Â£27 return, purchasing an advanced single to get there, and one to get back.  (Â£16.50 one way, Â£10.50 the other).

Hope you can make it matey!


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Dec 2008)

Thanks Steve I have sent you a PM, I will pop in for a chat tomorrow, don't have much time this evening, sorting out some shrimp to mail out tomorrow and some plants.

Cheers mate


----------



## Superman (2 Dec 2008)

Wish I could help Paulo, I'm looking to go the night before and not coming straight back down Sarf.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Dec 2008)

Thanks guys, if I miss it its not a problem, would be nice to go up there as a lot of the members would be there in one place, would be nice to meet everyone and enjoy the demo.


----------



## Egmel (4 Dec 2008)

Not sure they'll be of help this time around but megatrain do some fantastic deals.


----------



## Tom (5 Dec 2008)

I'll be going past Birmingham so _possibly _could go via New Street Station if that would make it easier. Although I wouldn't have a clue how to get there!


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Dec 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys, unfortunatly we got some bad family news from Portugal last night and I will have to cancel this trip. Missus will be travelling to Portugal in the next few days, and I don't want to leave my dog alone all day really.


----------



## Garuf (5 Dec 2008)

Bring the dog with you! I'm good with dogs!


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 Dec 2008)

Sorry to hear you had bad news.

All the best to you and the family.

Mark


----------

